
Show HN: UK Invoice and Vat Making Tax Digital Compliant iPhone App - Costrak
https://testflight.apple.com/join/ybEZ9EAA
======
Costrak
Hi All

Making Tax Digital is the UK governments push to get eveery business to deal
with their tax affairs digitally. Initially, this means VAT registered
businesses who can no longer file their VAT manually, nor can they rely on
HMRC website.

Ideally, they show have software that they maintain accounts on, which files
directly to HMRC.

If you have an accountant who does everything, that should be ok for now.

Read [https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/making-tax-
digita...](https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/making-tax-
digital/overview-of-making-tax-digital)

------
JBorrow
You'll probably get much more traction if you:

1\. Post to a site describing what your app is and what it does 2\. Have this
out of TestFlight and available on the public app store

------
nihonium
Hello, My accountant does all my Vat submission so I don't understand what is
Making Tax digital. Could you explain it in a few sentences, please? and why I
may need this app.

~~~
netsharc
Heh, OP's comments history is 3 entries long, 2 of them are comments on his
own submissions for similar apps (related to invoicing, a video and a link to
the Android app store), but both links lead to deleted content.

This track record... does not convince.

~~~
Costrak
Its a fact that the Android version is currently un available. The arrival of
MTD mandated a massive redesign, and having gained zero traction on the
Android platform, I decided to focus on Apple IOS where traction for my other
APPS is 10 X the equivalent on Android.

This is a BETA, once the bugs are ironed out, and the GUI is finalised, and
there is a full release on APpp store, work will resume on the Android version
which will be a direct port of the IOS version

